# Spa House Project



## DiscoStu (4 May 2015)

Not sure if anyone wants to see, but I'm building a "house" to put our spa in. First time I've attempted anything like this (so go easy on me) but here are the photos of it so far:



























Because of the location I'm having to make the roof completely separate and then add it on at the end - which could prove interesting!


----------



## blackrodd (4 May 2015)

Looks pretty good to me, I see You have staggered the noggins in the back wall, best way for a good fixing, in my opinion, instead of "skew" nailing or screwing.
And a nice tidy job and WIP.
I assume that as it's in what looks like a sheltered corner, wind and the "sail" effect should not be a problem.
Two observations, firstly, I would have doubled up the head stud for rigidity, they will "bag" under their own weight,
I wouldn't rely on the planking to strengthen the structure.
And, As you are probably aware, a cubic metre of water is 222 gallons, in old money, or, I believe a metric tonne.
Calculating the spa, plus water and two, or more revelers, what provisions have you made underneath to carry the extra weight combination of the above?
Having made platforms for banks of water storage tanks in the roof space of several hotels, It's sometimes necessary 
to know nerdy stuff like that!
Regards Rodders


----------



## DiscoStu (4 May 2015)

What does doubling up the head stud mean?

The base is decking which was built to cope with the spa and has had it on for a couple of years but just a gazebo to cover it.


----------



## No skills (5 May 2015)

2 layers of timber round the top.

Fwiw I usually double up any frame where there will be a door hanging, reduces the chance of the door frame moving/twisting etc.


----------



## doorframe (5 May 2015)

The extremely close proximity of next door's fascia/soffit, and your own guttering are a bit concerning.


----------



## DiscoStu (5 May 2015)

Ah! It will have two layers of timber around the top, the second layer will have the roof attached as a one piece affair! I know that's not normal but once it's in place I won't be able to cover it etc.


----------



## DiscoStu (5 May 2015)

Why is the closeness of next door's and my own guttering a concern?


----------



## blackrodd (5 May 2015)

doorframe":17gl4jcy said:


> The extremely close proximity of next door's fascia/soffit, and your own guttering are a bit concerning.




Yes, well spotted Doorframe, Second head from underneath then!
Regards Rodders


----------



## Mcluma (5 May 2015)

Little tip

Put lots and lots and then a whole lot mre of sound proofing in.

I lived next to somebody with a whirlpool/ jacuzi and it was hell 

It was like living next to public swiming pool, the sound carriers quite a bit


----------



## blackrodd (6 May 2015)

I've just looked at you're post of 26th last month, "a roofing question" and suggest, if this is drawn as seen, that you turn 
The roof line around as it not a good idea to either get involved in a box gutter, or run the rain roof water against the brick wall to drain away.
Run the small "mansard"across the front, left, as photographed, and the soffit/gutter line, at the neighbour's fence, right hand, as photo, at the rear.
And I suggest you double up the head from underneath, and, if possible fix another upright "stud"midway of all 3 walls to accomadate the finished weight of ply, rafters, and shingles
Regards Rodders


----------



## DiscoStu (6 May 2015)

The roof will need to stay as it is but I am going to put guttering down between the wall and the roof.

As for sound proofing - it won't be getting any as some of the openings are just going to be canvas. However our neighbours shouldn't mind too much as generally we don't bother with the bubbles as I too don't like trying to relax with the noise going on.

I thin kyou need to think of this as more of a shed than a house. It's basically replacing a gazebo which only lasted a couple of years.


----------



## DiscoStu (10 May 2015)

Ok, well I changed the roof design! Although that did mean txt I didn't end up with double thickness wood all around the top, but I did for most of it. 

Considering this is my first ever project of this sort of nature I'm quite pleased with it.


----------



## blackrodd (11 May 2015)

Looks very good! nice gentle roof angle, If you are still after the red ashphalt roofing shingles, they will blend in nicely.
with you're surroundings, keep posting!
Regards Rodders


----------



## monkeybiter (11 May 2015)

That'll make a nice little workshop. You could buy a cheap replacement gazebo.


----------



## Mcluma (11 May 2015)

did you mitre the corners?


----------



## DiscoStu (11 May 2015)

Yes!  only the visible side though


----------



## mseries (11 May 2015)

Please please please keep posting the WIP, we're just getting to the good bit, the roof.


----------



## DiscoStu (12 May 2015)

Ok! I'll keep posting, but it's only likely to be weekend updates!

Roof will be ply, felt underlay and then shingles. 

I've got to make a back door

Clad the inside MR MDF with T&G effect. 

Line the roof - not sure with what yet

Do the electrics

Do the water

Install the canvas covers for the windows

Do the lights

Sort the hot tub

And then I can actually relax!


----------



## DiscoStu (15 May 2015)

I've just posted a roofing question. Any ideas as to what I can use to stick felt underlay onto my ply? I don't want to use clout nails if I can avoid it.


----------



## blackrodd (15 May 2015)

If you read the blurb on felt roofs, it has been recommended that the primary layer is fixed with small clouts. 
This is to counter the movement differences of timber(ply) decking and the felt which are totally different.If memory serves, every 12", or 15"both ways.
To last a really long time, I use Wickes felt, I would lay the first course from the gutter, up to the ridge, back down to the gutter line, and overlap on the 100mm chalked line, use enough nails to secure only.
This will allow the second course to be in sync with you're shingles, laid across ways, and securely fixed at, say, every 12". Make up and fix the perimeter welts, folded, and secret nailed to the treated 2" x 1"along the fascia.
In you're situation I would not use lead soakers, Clean and prime the marked strip you'll be fixing to and use alcan foil 
flashing, Good stuff when people use the primer, I have found, and easy to repair, a few years down the line.
Completely stick, and seal the ends using Wickes gutter sealant, which sticks like the proverbial, but is very flexible.
I've probably bogged you down, I guess a Google search will bring this all up for you.
HTH Regards Rodders


----------



## DiscoStu (16 May 2015)

Ok that's confused me!

I've bought felt underlay and I was intending to run that adjacent to the gutter and then move up the roof so that the overlap and water would run down without going underneath. I was assuming that I'd have a strip in the middle that would provide decent protection for the ridge.

I was thinking of stapling the felt underlay and then the shingles on, any reason not to do that?

I've got the felt and shingle from wicks


----------



## DiscoStu (16 May 2015)

Just realised that I posted this in the wrong thread! Doh

So today's efforts:







Not a lot to show in a photo but I did all the edging, did the gable ends and I've fitted one roof sheet and I've made a door that leads down the side ally. 

Tomorrow should look more impressive. I think the photo was from quite early in the day.


----------



## DiscoStu (17 May 2015)

So today's efforts. 

Roof is on. Felt underlay is on 

Started the inside cladding whilst my eldest worked on the shingles. 

Fitted the electrics and fitted the taps.


----------



## DiscoStu (14 Jun 2015)

WEP things have been progressing. The roof is all done with shingles, the inside is all clad with MRMDF tongue and grove. The side where you can see the stool in the photo above now has a bench seat running the length and cupboards underneath. Oh and the door to the outdoor shower (at the back in the photo is all done. 

I must take a more up to date photo(s)

It needs painting, window sills (I think) and the gable end boards putting up and then it's just the canvas window covers and we're done. 

Can't wait to get the spa in and use it!


----------



## blackrodd (14 Jun 2015)

Looking very good! I think the mrmdf t&g is a good idea.
I built one to a set of plans on the estate, and it wasn't too long that the steam was pulling the sap etc from the knots in the pine boarding finish.
A horrible job to sand that lot down!
Regards Rodders


----------



## DiscoStu (14 Jun 2015)

My thinking was that the inside and out will get wet so I've been working on that basis. 

The MRMDF is a pain in the .... 

I had one whole sheet that I installed and then went to match another on top. If I lined the T&G up on the left then the right side was out, and obviously the same if I lined up the right. I ended up lining up lining up the edges of the boards which actually meant that the left side was too far to the left and the right side was too far to the right! So it was pretty annoying but it's not too far out so hopefully I won't notice it too much.


----------



## Adam9453 (26 Jun 2015)

how are you going to get the hot tub in?

It doesn't look like any of the openings are big enough but that may just be the pictures being deceptive?


----------



## blackrodd (26 Jun 2015)

If It's the usual 4-6 person size it ought to fit through the larger window, on the right.
Regards Rodders


----------



## DiscoStu (27 Jun 2015)

Oh no, I should have thought about how to get it in before I started. If I cut the tub in half would silicon glue it together again? 

Sorry I'm only messing, the hot tub is in and has been used! It's an inflatable one. 

We bought an inflatable one to see if we liked it and used it and would then get a "decent" one. However we really like the inflatable one as it doesn't have all the moulded seats that force you into certain positions. So we'll stick with it and if it does we'll just get another one, although you can buy parts for the one we have.


----------



## DiscoStu (1 Jul 2015)

Here are a couple of up to date photos











Not quite finished yet but almost.


----------



## blackrodd (1 Jul 2015)

Very nice job and nicely finished, I can't see the ducks, where are the ducks?
Regards Rodders


----------



## DiscoStu (1 Jul 2015)

You laughter but we have got some ducks for it somewhere!


----------



## blackrodd (1 Jul 2015)

Any chance of some final pic's when the canvas sides and the ducks arrive? 
Regards Rodders


----------



## DiscoStu (23 Jul 2015)

Not quite final pics as there are still a few bits to do (as you'll see) but pretty much there


----------



## blackrodd (23 Jul 2015)

DiscoStu":1nfulz5u said:


> Not quite final pics as there are still a few bits to do (as you'll see) but pretty much there



Really good job there! The sunny day sets off the whole thing, The Planters, raised decking, and the seating under the parasol.
Nice place to relax, I hope you enjoy it! it's well deserved,
Regards Rodders


----------



## DiscoStu (23 Jul 2015)

Spent months building it all (including the decking etc.) and so far spent 1 day in it! Hopefully it will give us years of relaxation. It's been nice to use the spa in the evening.


----------



## DiscoStu (25 Jul 2015)

Did a few finishing bits today so here are the final pictures. Including some of the inside. I may well make a shelf / box to cover the electric and water taps at some point but I think it's basically finished.


----------



## monkeybiter (26 Jul 2015)

That's got a lovely summer seaside feel to it, really nicely finished.


----------

